# Urlaub Bungalowpark Emslander Meer



## dirkbo (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo Anglergemeinde,

sicher war jemand von euch schon im o.g. Bungalowpark.
Hier nun meine Frage:
Gibt es dort Fisch?
Mein Vermieter sagte mir, dass man für einen geringen Aufpreis dort angeln darf. Also sozusagen von der Terrasse aus die Ruten auslegen.
Was sollte ich beachten?


Gruß Dirk


----------



## Koghaheiner (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Urlaub Bungalowpark Emslander Meer*



dirkbo schrieb:


> Hallo Anglergemeinde,
> 
> sicher war jemand von euch schon im o.g. Bungalowpark.
> Hier nun meine Frage:
> ...



In dem Park war ich noch nicht, grundsätzlich brauchst Du aber in NL den Vispas. Erklärungen zu den wichtigsten Sachen hier:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/

gruß

Kogha


----------



## dirkbo (7. April 2011)

*AW: Urlaub Bungalowpark Emslander Meer*

Im Park selbst benötige ich keinen Vispas.
Für 1€/Tag kann ich das Gewässer im Park befischen.

Die Frage ist halt nur, ob es überhaupt Fisch gibt?


----------



## max den schlauen (12. April 2012)

*AW: Urlaub Bungalowpark Emslander Meer*

Hallo dirkbo
Ich war jetzt zweimal dort und habe jedesmal massig gefangen 
es gibt sehr viele Rotaugen/dicke Brassen die es sich lohnt zu beangeln mit der match/Kopf/oder feederrute
Dieses Jahr habe ich mich dann auch noch etwas auf den Hecht konzentriert und habe mit totem köderfisch einen 60 cm und einen 1m hecht Fangen können also der Fischbestand ist sehr gut dort.


----------



## Marcoallround (3. September 2018)

*AW: Urlaub Bungalowpark Emslander Meer*

Hey 
War in der zwischenzeit jemand dort und kann vielleicht sagen welches Haus eine Überlegung wert wäre zum Karpfenangeln? Fängt man dort wenn man zwar Ahnung hat vom Karpfenangel  hat aber nicht ein Profi ist? 
Der Park wäre eine option im Frühling.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Holz Hecht (24. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir hatten auch angedacht im August einen Angeltrip zu in den Park zu machen, hat so zwischen Maas und Waal einfach eine Top Lage.

Kann jemand villeicht genauere Infos zu Angelei dort (es müssen keine Angelstellen genannt werden )?
Wie ist die Fischerei an den besagten Flüssen und was macht der Verbindungskanal am Parkt direkt so her?

Würden es vorallem auf Raubfische (Zander) versuchen, wobei ein Aalansitz direkt am Haus sicherlich auch sehr reizvoll wäre.

Würde mich über eine kurze Antwort von Wissenden freuen.

LG der Holz Hecht


----------



## Thomas. (25. März 2019)

Holz Hecht schrieb:


> wobei ein Aalansitz direkt am Haus sicherlich auch sehr reizvoll wäre.
> LG der Holz Hecht



bestimmt sehr reizvoll, zumal das das gezielte angeln auf Aal in ganz NL verboten ist


----------

